# Bringing up pictures from CD Disk?



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

I am new to MAC and have an ibook. How do I bring up pictures from a CD disk? I'v already installed the disk but can't seem to activate it. Please lead me by the hand. TIA.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

When you insert a cd into a mac, a cd image appears on the desktop. Double click that and then double click the pic you want to open. It will probably open in QuickTime player. If it doesn't open, or if the cd image doesn't appear on the desktop, let us know. We'll go from there.
Which OS are you using? If you have iPhoto installed, the pics MAY automatically go there, when you double click the cd image.
Good luck! Let us know even if it does work for you? Thx..........


----------



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

emoxley, Thanks for coming to my aid. Now, following your instructions, we are able to pull up the pictures OK but the "advancing" arrow, which enables you to easily toggle to the next picture is "whited" out and it's a slow, tedious process to close out one picture and bring up the next. Any ideas as to how to correct this problem?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Whatever program that is, close it, try tossing the preferences for it in the trash, and then reopen the program. This will cause the program to rebuild the preferences. You will lose any settings you made in the program, doing this.

You can also open all the pictures, and toggle between them with the tab key. You can highlight all the pic files, and hold down the command key (apple key), and press the "O" key. Whatever is highlighted, will open. This is with OS up thru OS 9. Not sure if it works with OSX.

You can try re-installing the program too. Or see if you can find a better one. Try looking at www.versiontracker.com for another program.
Good luck!


----------

